# Making my own cag\es.



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Quite suddenly I've found myself with a space dilema. I have 4 females and one has had babies which i may keep the 3 females that she has had. I have storage containers which would be fine for around 8 or 9 mice. I want to convert them into cages. I know I can do it with ziplock ties. But I'm struggeling to find a small bit of wire mesh. I don't want to buy a whole reel. I'm in the UK I just want to convert 2 boxes as thats all I have the lids for. I am hoing to get some show girls in the future so that is what the second cage would be for


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there, If you have a look on here you might find what you're after, it's where I get all mine and it's not bad value either 

Wickes:
http://search.wickes.co.uk/search#ts=aj ... sort=score


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/187722 perfect! Thanks I can make 2 out of that and not have tons of excess


----------

